
Remote Work Plays a Role in Rebalancing Power in Society - theknight
https://www.prospercircle.org/interview/melissa-kargiannakis
======
Solstinox
Equity is an interesting goal because it’s ephemeral. The pattern of history
is: ...insane inequity, a brief moment of equity gained through violence, a
long march back to insane inequity, insane inequity, a brief moment equity
gained through violence...

